
Show HN: Idlewords-inspired improved export for Keynote presentations - mcfunley
https://github.com/mcfunley/better-keynote-export
======
mcfunley
I find myself having to just imagine the narrative that goes along with most
presentation decks you find on the internet. Videos of conference talks take
too long to watch. I finally had enough of this situation and worked out how
to dump out Keynote presentations along with their embedded presenter notes.
This script emits HTML that looks a lot like how @idlewords shares his decks,
and it also makes a nicely formatted PDF.

Example output: [http://pushtrain.club](http://pushtrain.club)

